

Nano scale energy generation in your home (video) - Juha
http://nanoholdings.com/2011/07/video/

======
Juha
Too good to be true? It seems the guy has been talking in Ted too
(<http://www.ted.com/speakers/justin_hall_tipping.html>). They make quite
remarkable statements, but at the same time they are quite vague. At least
they are not promising too much too soon nor do they refer to some "official"
research that would make them right like some more suspicious companies always
seem to do.

